# Japan Forum > Japanese Language & Linguistics >  {l̂悭ԈႤp - common mistakes made by Japanese in English

## Maciamo

Here are the most frequent mistakes made by Japanese people (regardless of their level) when they speak English.

- "in 2 years / 2 years later" = QN
قƂǊF̖l̋Ă{l "later"ƎgBႦ΁Au܂TԌvƌ ȂA"See you 2 weeks *later*"ƌB͊ԈĂłBƂӖ ́u-v"in ..."ƌBA"See you *in*  2 weeks"͐B
"Later"͉ߋ́u-vŎgĂ܂BႦ΁AuTNOɂ`Ђɓ ǁAPN㎫E܂BvApłȂF "I joined company A 5 years ago, but I resigned 1 year later".̏ꍇ"later"ƎgB̈Ӗ "1 year later"g܂BA"later"ŁAႦ"Se e you later""I will do it later"͂g܂BԂ߂iFP ԁARTԁAPONԁBBBjAu"in"+ԁvƌ Ȃ΂ȂȂB

-

----------


## Mac

*Here are the most frequent mistakes made by Japanese people (regardless of their level) when they speak English.*

ɓ{̐lXpbƂɂƂ iނ̃xɊւ炸jÅԈႢ ܂B

Hmm. I've heard "one month later" in a movie before.
Of course I've heard "See you later" before as well.
But I've never heard "See you 2 weeks later" before.

I'll remember "See you in 2 weeks."

Thank you for teaching English.  :Smiling: 
Please continue teaching English. (^^;;
Please continue "to teach" English. Can't it use in this case?

----------


## Maciamo

> Hmm. I've heard "one month later" in a movie before.


Somebody else told me that and when I asked, it appeared that it was in the subtitle. Keep in mind that the story of a movie is actually like a series of past events. For example, the movie start in 1984, then there is a transition and they write 20 years later (which means in 2004, now) and the story continues from there. "later" can be used for a transition from past to present or past to past, but not present to future. 




> Please continue teaching English. (^^;;
> Please continue "to teach" English. Can't it use in this case?


You can say "continue to do" or "continue doing".

----------


## Elizabeth

> Thank you for teaching English. 
> Please continue teaching English. (^^;;
> Please continue "to teach" English. Can't it use in this case?


Grammatically these are great, but Please continue if you have a chance or Please continue if you have time are probably closer to natural speech patterns. Since it isn't necessary to emphasize English or repeat "teach." 
In this case, it appears Mac is an administrator trying to convince Maciamo to stay on at his present job -- Please continue teaching English here no matter what.  :Smiling:

----------


## Mac

Thank you for helping me, Elizabeth.  :Smilie: 

*If you have a chance or time, please continue are probably closer to natural speech patterns.* 

If you have a chance or time, please continue͋炭A莩RȘbɋ߂Âł傤 B

*Since it isn't necessary to emphasize English or repeat "teach."*

p邱ƁA܂"teach"JԂƂ͕ KvłȂ̂ŁB

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
usince = `̂ŁAiɒuꍇAڂ̌\ AbecauseӖキAas苭jv
ESince you feel tired, you should rest.
 Ȃ͔Ă̂Ax{ƂׂB
ESince the car isn't working, we'll have to take the train. 
ԂȂ̂A͓dԂɏׂB
EIt must have rained, since the ground is wet.
nʂĂƂƁAJ~ɈႢ B

uemphasizeiӂj = m͐n; itɁj͂; i`EFȂǂjڗ.v
unecessaryi˂[j= Kvȁv
upattern = ͔, {; ^, {^, l; ͌^; ͗l, ; iȂǂ́j{, ; @\; , X.v :Note: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* In this case, it appears Mac is an administrator trying to convince Maciamo to stay on at his present job -- Please continue teaching English here no matter what.*

̏ꍇAMacMaciamoɔނ݂̖̌ڂ𗯂܂悤 ɔ[Ă悤AddministratorɌB
"no matter what" is difficult to translate to me. Hmm.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
uIt appears (that ... .) = ǂ....炵Bi...̂悤Ɍjv
uconvince = mMm[nv
upresent = ݂́v :Note: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmmm. It appears I have said a terrible thing to Maciamo.  :Sad: 
My friends have said "teach me is unnatural" as well before.
But "If you have a chance or time, please continue" is enough to say?
I think I don't know what I wish to him/her.  :Doubt: 
How about "If you have enough time, please continue helping"? (^^;;;;

----------


## Elizabeth

> Thank you for helping me, Elizabeth. 
> 
> *If you have a chance or time, please continue are probably closer to natural speech patterns.* 
> 
> If you have a chance or time, please continue͋炭A莩RȘbɋ߂Âł傤 B
> 
> *Since it isn't necessary to emphasize English or repeat "teach."*
> 
> p邱ƁA܂"teach"JԂƂ͕ KvłȂ̂ŁB
> ...


Because in Maciamo's case you already said "Thank you for teaching English,"
I just mean you don't need to repeat teaching or English. Mac probably didn't really mean for these sentences to be read together, though..... :Hihi:

----------


## Mac

Ah... I see. 
pĂĂ 肪Ɓ[B
pĂB(Please continue teaching English. *But This sentence is bad.)
ĂB(Please continue)

܂xpĂˁB would be better. Hmm. This is difficult to translate though....
Please teach English again? next time?...hmmmm.

pĂĂ 肪ƂBĂB
Thank you for teaching English. Please continue...
Hmm I think this sentence is natural.  :Embarrassment: 
Okay  :Smiling:  I think this is good.

----------


## Elizabeth

> If you have a chance or time, please continue͋炭A莩RȘbɋ߂Âł傤 B


Is ߂Âł傤 (approaches) better than ߂Ɋł傤A@߂Ɋ?




> *Since it isn't necessary to emphasize English or repeat "teach."*
> 
> p邱ƁA܂"teach"JԂƂ͕ KvłȂ̂ŁB


Maybe R͉pBBB@
Or KvłȂÊŁE߂łB




> * In this case, it appears Mac is an administrator trying to convince Maciamo to stay on at his present job -- Please continue teaching English here no matter what.*
> 
> ̏ꍇAMacMaciamoɔނ݂̖̌ڂ𗯂܂悤 ɔ[Ă悤AddministratorɌB
> "no matter what" is difficult to translate to me. Hmm.


Hmmm....Maybe just shigoto for job. And this tomaru (~܂), tsuzukeru for stay (continue) are also OK (?)
Administrator -- Kanrishoku (?) 
No matter what -- Doushite mo (?)

Also for convince -- MaciamoɌ (?)


ȏłB@ŋ߁AɂƂē{׋̂Ɉ Ԗɗ̂̓}Ñ|XgǂގłB@́A} Ñ|Xgǂގ͓{̕׋@̂Ȃōł ɗ܂B  :Poh:  
łAMaciamoɂl̑O̕ԎɂĂ̕ł AkĂ邾Ȃ񂾂B :Laughing: . {CɂȂˁB  :Relieved:  

ĂˁBˁBBB

----------


## Mac

*If you have a chance or time, please continue are probably closer to natural speech patterns.*

If you have a chance or time͋炭A莩RȘbɋ߂Âł傤 B
If you have a chance or time͋炭A莩RȘbł傤 B
I think don't need to translate like "߂ or something"
So I think "are closer" = only "" in this case.

So I think 莩RȘbɂȂł傤 and 莩RȘbł傤 
and 莩RȘbɋ߂Âł傤 are correct in that case.

It must be so difficult to English speakers.... (^^;;;;
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't like the word "Administrator" in Japanese. 
So I use "Administrator" instead of the Japanese.  :Joyful: 
Well, Let's try to translate the sentence again.


*In this case, it appears Mac is an administrator trying to convince Maciamo to stay on at his present job -- Please continue teaching English here no matter what.*

*Before*
̏ꍇAMacMaciamoɔނ݂̖̌ڂ𗯂܂悤 ɔ[Ă悤AddministratorɌB
*After*
̏ꍇAMacMaciamoɌ݂̎d𑱂悤ɐ Ă悤AddministratorɌB

Ah...I've missed to understand "stay on"
"stay on" = on ̏Ԃ̂܂܂łm ]

I think the sentence which I retranslated is better.

convince A to do = AāEEEB("persuade A to do" is better)
I convinced him to buy the house.
͔ނĉƂ𔃂킹B
I convince to Maciamo to stay on at his present job.
MaciamoĂɌ݂̎d𑱂B

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
uŋ߁AɂƂē{׋̂Ɉ Ԗɗ̂̓}Ñ|XgǂގłB@́A} Ñ|Xgǂގ͓{̕׋@̂Ȃōł ɗ܂Bv

 肪Ɓ[BƂꂵłB :Cheers:

----------


## Elizabeth

> "Later"͉ߋ́u-vŎgĂ܂BႦ΁AuTNOɂ`Ђɓ ǁAPN㎫E܂BvApłȂF "I joined company A 5 years ago, but I resigned 1 year later".̏ꍇ"later"ƎgB̈Ӗ "1 year later"g܂BA"later"ŁAႦ"Se e you later""I will do it later"͂g܂BԂ߂iFP ԁARTԁAPONԁBBBjAu"in"+ԁvƌ Ȃ΂ȂȂB


̎łApŁuBBBAftervMaciamo ̌悤Ɂulaterv́AقړӖ̏ꍇ  Ǝv܂B@I joined company A 5 years ago, but resigned after a yearƈӖ͓łBłA"After"͉ߋ́ u-@iŁAɁjvłgꍇB̎ ĈႤB After Miki comes home from school, she goes to cram school. Although after only an hour (after spending an hour, after an hour has/had passed) of cram school, she is/was ready to go home. 

ł́A[Let's meet back here after shopping for an hourvƌ͂ ܂g܂ˁBR͐mɂ ȂǁB  :Doubt:  炭Â悤Ȋ邽߂ɁA gOKƎv܂B@
@

----------


## Maciamo

Another common mistake made by Japanese :

"My/your _most favourite_ something" => "favourite" means ԍD, so there is only one "favourite" thing. "most favourite" sounds like ԈԍD, which is redundant.

----------


## Mac

Thank you for helping English, Maciamo.

Hmm. My most favorite thing is ABC.
gĂ܂Ƃ낾I 
 :Relieved:  I was just going to use that! (I think....(^^;;;)
I understood. I will never use that.  :Yeahh: 

redundant (肾񂾂Ƃ) = ]vȁAǂ

----------


## Elizabeth

> Thank you for helping English, Maciamo.
> 
> redundant (肾񂾂Ƃ) = ]vȁAǂ


More correctly : Thank you for helping (me) with my English, Maciamo. 
Also sKv for redundantH

"Most favorite" is still something used in lighthearted conversation or as a joke in idle banter between friends, especially children, but it is obviously redundant.

----------


## Mac

Thank you for helping with my English, Elizabeth.  :Relieved: 

A new machine was installed and some of the workmen were made redundant.
V@BĂāitājꕔ̘J ҂͕svɂȂB
(from in my dictionary. "from in" my dictionary  :Doubt: )

*"Most favorite" is still something used in lighthearted conversation or as a joke in idle banter between friends, especially children, but it is obviously redundant.* 

umost favorite(ԈԍD)v͂ɂ炸AzC ȉbA܂Ɏq̗FB̊ԂŁuɂȏk ҂̏k :Doubt: vƂĎg邪A͖ɁiԈႢȂjsv ł B

be something? How can it translate?  :Doubt: 

------------------------------------------------------
lightheartedi炢Ƃ́[łƂj = zCȁACy
conversation = b
joke = k
idle = ɂ
banter = kijikҁHj
obvious = ȁAB

----------


## Elizabeth

> *"Most favorite" is still something used in lighthearted conversation or as a joke in idle banter between friends, especially children, but it is obviously redundant.* 
> 
> umost favorite(ԈԍD)v͂ɂ炸AzC ȉbA܂Ɏq̗FB̊ԂŁuɂȏk ҂̏kvƂĎg邪A͖ɁiԈႢȂjsv ł B


łB

 Ӗł́A[More correctly]̎gƗ]vȌłˁBb_炩Ă܂B úvƌuƂ́vƌ D܂BXbł͎RɎg 邱Ƃ ܂B :Note: 

Be somethinǵAǂA̕\̂m Ȃ̂łBBBB

----------


## Mac

Hehe. Hmm.... 
be something = ` are/is/ something `
I don't understand these sentences.
"It is still something used...."

I thought "It is still used something." =
͂܂ɎgĂ܂B
But the result of my translator wasn't good.
So, I got? confused.

----------


## Elizabeth

> Hehe. Hmm.... 
> be something = ` are/is/ something `
> I don't understand these sentences.
> "It is still something used...."
> 
> I thought "It is still used something." =
> ͂܂ɎgĂ܂B
> But the result of my translator wasn't good.
> So, I got? confused.


{łłˁB  :Poh:  @płȂČ̂ȁ@ :Doubt:  

Maybe....Is it still used for something? Ƃ΁A "ԑOgĂȂ\@h ͂܂ɎgĂ܂Hhƕ炢Ǝ v܂B  :Cool:  



@

----------


## Mac

̂œ{ŁEEE :Sleep: 
I'm sleepy, so I'm going to write in Japanese.

[EEEHmm....
The problem was solved by her.
The room is cleaned every day.
The letter is written in English....

There are those sentences in the English world. (^^; the English world?
""Most favorite" is still something used in lighthearted conversation." was used by Elizabeth.

is  used̊ԂsomethingĂ܂B
There is "something" between "is" and "used".
ꂪǂĂȂ̂悭ł܂B :Doubt: 
I can't understand why that is.

Well, Good Night. (^^; I'm going to bed. Hmmm....

----------


## NANGI

こんにちわ　みなさん！
わたしもこの英会話教室、楽しく拝見させてもらっています。  :Cool:  




> ""Most favorite" is still something used in lighthearted conversation." was used by Elizabeth.
> 
> is と usedの間にsomethingが入っています。
> There is "something" between "is" and "used".
> それがどうしてなのかがよく理解できません。
> I can't understand why that is.



わたしは「"Most favorite"は、それでも軽い会話で使われる*ことがあります* 」という訳ではないかと思いました。"something" は、「何か」という意味以外に「多少」という意味があります。だからこの場合の"someth ing" は、「まだ時々使われている」という意味で使われているのだと思いました。「使われることがあります」は、 「時々使われている」の変形です。正しいですか？  :Doubt:  

I thought the translation　is 「"Most favorite"は、それでも軽い会話で使われる*ことがあります* 」. "something" has a meaning "多少" in addition to "何か". Since I thought "something" was used as 「まだ時々使われている」 in this case. "使われることがあります" is the transformation form of "時々使われている". Is this the right? or correct?  :Doubt:  

南木

----------


## Elizabeth

I'm confused as well. The "most favorite" part of the lesson has no connection to "still used _for_ something." @ @

However, you can say "u"Most favorite]́AłybŎg邱Ƃ ܂B
iajmost favorite is still sometimes used i jin lighthearted conversationAdifferent than "used for" iɁjB@ӖŎgĂ(ButBBB stillj͋ȏɏoĂ悤Ȃ{̂悤ȕł ͂Ȃ܂BSentences with the expression "(but)....still," as it is used here, may not be examples which popularly appear in textbooks.  :Smilie:  

[Most favorite]͌ɂƊԈA悭gĂ񂶂Ȃ . @@@@@

----------


## Mac

Hello, Nangi-san and Elizabeth.  :Wavey: 

I know something about cars.
͎Ԃ̂ƂȂ班͒mĂ
iu悭mĂv̍T߂ȕ\j

You look something like that actor.
 Ȃ͂Ɓij ̔oDɎĂB
isomething like A = ԂiAƁjÂ悤ȁj


He is something of a poet. 
ނ͂Ƃlł B
ibe something of an A = Ƃi \́Eljł Bj

(I looked them up from in my dictionary.)

Ahh. I was surprised there were a lot of meanings of "something".
I was surprised a lot of meanings of "something existed .
I was surprised "something" had a lot of meanings.

Let's retranslate the sentences once again.

*"Most favorite" is still something used in lighthearted conversation or as a joke in idle banter between friends, especially children, but it is obviously redundant.* 

"Most favorite"͂łyb̒AɂŁik Ăj炩 ĂAFB̊ԁAɎq ̊ԂŁAkƂďg܂BA ͖ɕsvł B

----------


## akihabara

みなさん、こんにちは。突然ですがお邪魔します。とてもためになるスレッドですね。
前の話題に戻してすみませんが質問させてください。 
「２週間後に会いましょう」と言うときに、次に会うのは２週間以上は先になるという意味で言いたいときは、 どのような表現になるのでしょうか？  :Doubt:  
"See you after 2 weeks" でいいのでしょうか？
"See you after 2 weeks or later" ですか？
よろしくお願いします。  :Wavey:

----------


## Mac

I have some questions as well. (^^;

See you in two weeks("week" was typo. :Relieved: ). i`Ɂj
We'll be able to meet each other within 2 weeksi`ȓɁj

We may be able to see each other after over 2 weeks.(`ȏ) or
We may be able to see each other over 2 weeks later.(`ȏ)

Are they correct?

----------


## Elizabeth

> I have some questions as well. (^^;
> 
> See you in two week. i`Ɂj
> We will be able to meet each other within 2 weeksi`ȓɁj


See you in two weeks.
The second one is fine,  :Joyful:  except the contraction We'll for "we will" sounds more natural. 




> We may be able to see each other after over 2 weeks.(`ȏ) or
> We may be able to see each other over 2 weeks later.(`ȏ)
> 
> Are they correct?


By over you mean more than two weeks, right? 
We may be able to see each other in a little more than (or, a little over) two weeks. 

We may be able to see each other a little more than than two weeks after
.....(something in the past). 

We may be able to see each other a little more than two weeks later (in this case, "later" has to be now......two weeks after something happened?)

݂܂BAԈႢƐ鎞ԂȂłA ꂶˁI  :Wavey:

----------


## Mac

Thank you for your help, Elizabeth.

"bye over" :Doubt: 

Well, let's practice of it. iu̗K܂傤v̂B(>_<;))

We may be able to drive the car in a little more than a week.
͂PTԂƂƂł̎Ԃ^]鎖o悤ɂȂ邩ȂB

We may be able to see each other a little more than 2 weeks after he came back.
͔ނ߂ĂAQTԂƂƂł݂ ɍo邩ȂB

Hmm. It appears that the meaning of the sentence is a little bit different sentence compared to the sentence which we want to know, 
I used my stupid online translator though.

But I've learnt a new sentence to me.  :Laugh out loud: 

Oh, wait a minute. How is this?

We may be able to get the book in more than 2 weeks.
͂QTԈȏł̖{Ǝɓ鎖o邩 ȂB

(^^; I don't think this is correct....

If I wait for 2 weeks, I may be able to get the book.
If I wait for more than 2 weeks, I may be able to get the book.  :Doubt: 

2TԈȏɉ邩ȂB
If we wait for her for more than 2 weeks, we may be able to meet each other here.
We may be able to meet each other here in more than 2 weeks. :Doubt: 

2TԌɍ܂傤B
See you in 2 weeks.

2TԈȏɉ܂傤B
See you in more than 2 weeks  :Doubt:

----------


## Elizabeth

> Well, let's practice of it. iu̗K܂傤v̂B(>_<;))


Well, let's practice (it). 




> We may be able to see each other a little more than 2 weeks after he came back.
> ͔ނ߂ĂAQTԂƂƂł݂ ɍo邩ȂB


After he _comes back, or after he returns,_....came back would be h߂.h 




> We may be able to get the book in more than 2 weeks.
> ͂QTԈȏł̖{Ǝɓ鎖o邩 ȂB


We usually say "a little more than two weeks OR a little over two weeks"....otherwise it becomes 3 weeks or more desune  :Poh:  




> If I wait for 2 weeks, I may be able to get the book.
> If I wait for more than 2 weeks, I may be able to get the book.


If I wait 2 weeks, I may be able to get that bookB 
Tԑ҂A̖{Ǝɓ邱Ƃo邩 ܂BiHj
TԂƈȏő҂ ̖{Ƃł̖{Ǝɓ邱Ƃo邩 ƂɌ܂H (If I wait a little over two weeks.....)  :Relieved:

----------


## Mac

Thank you for your help, Elizabeth.  :Balloon: 

Well, Let's learn English. (^^;

Ah, I think the sentence is the future tense. So...

*Incorrect:*

When I arrived at the station, I'll call you.
When he came back, we may be able to see each other a little more than 2 weeks.

*Correct:*

When I arrive at the station, I'll call you. wɒiƂjAdb܂B
(̂̕Ƃ͉ߋ̓ɂȂB)
When he comes back, we may be able to see each other a little more than 2 weeks.
ނ߂ĂA͂QTԂƂƂł݂ ɍo邩܂B

Oh I think so. "I wait for 2 weeks" must be incorrect. I'll wait 2 weeks.

----------


## Elizabeth

> When he comes back, we may be able to see each other a little more than 2 weeks.
> ނ߂ĂA͂QTԂƂƂł݂ ɍo邩܂B


Just reverse the order and it's (almost) perfection  :Bravo:  

We may be able to see each other _in_ a little over (or, more than) two weeks after he comes (usually gets, though) back. }NɂƂẮApK̂œ͕@ 傤H :Wavey:

----------


## Mac

*Just reverse the order and it's (almost) perfection.*

tɂāAperfectȂ̂B(^^; I don't like the Japanese.....

We may be able to see each other in a little more than two weeks after he gets back.

Nope. I think English grammar is easy. No, I don't say like that...
I'm still scared a lot of long sentences.
(I'm still scared of long sentences)

The common difficult things of only English writing to Japanese people are these things.

- a or s or the. Especially "the"
- A word like "as" has a lot of meanings.
- You don't know John, do you?  Ȃ̓Wm܂ˁH
No, I don't / Yes, I do. ͂Am܂B/AmĂ܂B
Answering these questions are difficult. I'm so confused.

Hmmm. But English language looks like puzzles to me.  :Joyful: 
(The English language is look a puzzle to me.)
So, It is interesting to make the sentences and to understand the sentences.
(So it is interesting to try and make and understand kinds of sentences)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't know how I can learn these.  :Doubt:  
(I don't know how I can learn these others.) 
But I really want to know a lot of these things now.
(But I really want to know them now.)

*Toł`ingłړIɂȂ铮*

She began to study English. = She began studying English. *(begin)*
We continued to dance. = We continued dancing.*(continue)*
I like to play tennis. = I like playing tennis.*(like, love)*
I started to play the game = I started playing the game.* (start)*

*To`ingňӖς铮*

She tried to write a story. *"try to `" i`悤ƂAw͂j*
She tried writing a story. *"try `ing iɁ`Ă݂j*

Don't forget to meet him. *"forget to `" i`邱ƂYj*
I'll never forget meeting him. *"forget `ing" i`ƂYj*

I wan to read the book. *"want to" i`j*
I finished reading the book. *"finish `ing" i`j*

She stopped talking with him. *"stop `ing" i`邱Ƃ߂j*
She stopped to talk with him. *"stop to `" i`邽߂Ɏ~܂j*

I remember to make a book. *"remember to `" iYꂸɁ`j*
I remember making a book. *"remember `ing"@i`ƂoĂj*

*ToړIɂȂ铮*

I hope to see you again. *"hope to `" i`邱Ƃ]ށj*
I wish to attend the party. *"wish to `" i`Ǝvj*
He promised to study harder. *"promise to" `@i`Ɩ񑩂j*
She decided to marry him. *"decide to `" i`邱ƂɌ߂j*
I'm planing to visit Britain. *"plan to `" i`邱Ƃv悷j*

*`ingړIɂȂ铮*

We enjoyed taking a walk. *"enjoy `ing" i`邱Ƃyށj*
Let's go shopping. *"go `ing" i`ɍsj*
He kept waiting for her. *"keep `ing" i`Âj*

----------


## Elizabeth

> *Just reverse the order and it's (almost) perfection.*
> 
> tɂāAperfectȂ̂B(^^; I don't like the Japanese.....
> 
> We may be able to see each other in a little more than two weeks after he gets back.
> 
> Nope. I think English grammar is easy. No, I don't say like that...
> I'm still scared a lot of long sentences.


I'm still (really) scared of long sentences. 
̊Ȃ̂łB




> The common difficult things of only English writing to Japanese people are these things.


The things about English writing that are the most difficult for Japanese people are : 




> Hmmm. But English language looks like puzzles to me.  
> So, It is interesting to make the sentences and to understand the sentences.


But English (or the English language) is like a puzzle to me.  :Poh:  
So it is interesting to try and make and understand various (kinds of) sentences. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------



> I don't know how I can learn the others of these.  But I really want to know a lot of these things now.


I don't know how I can learn these others. But I really want to know them now.
قɂȂɂiǂāiHjEǂ̂悤ɁjK ɂȂ邩킩܂B@
łARm肽Ǝv܂EłB܂ AׂĂm肽Ǝv܂EłB

----------


## Mac

Ahhhh I'm very ashamed of my self about what I've done.  :So cute !: 
I'll fix my terrible sentences which I wrote.

It is interesting to understand kinds of sentences.
̎ނ𗝉鎖͖ʔB :Doubt: 

Thank you for you help, Elizabeth.

----------


## Elizabeth

A̘bǁA[a, the, looks, those]Ȃǂg镶ɂ͊ԈĎȂĂ ȂB :Joyful: @̓{pɖ󂵂ĂˁB

}Nɂ͓{ŉpb̑肪܂H@

----------


## Mac

I don't have any friends at all who talk in English with me.
I think I can understand their English, if some English speakers speak so slowly.
I think I can understand English if it is spoken slowly.
I have been listening to English stories very well in English study before.
I have listened to and understood English stories very well before in English class.
I was understanding while listening to so fast English stories.
 I understood natural speed English very well before.
And I was spoking a lot and faster like English speakers.
I was speaking much more and faster than now, like English speakers.
And also I was caring the pronunciations.
And I was careful with my pronunciation.
But I'm not speaking English at all recently.
But I haven't been speaking English at all recently 
And I'm not learning English in the real world now. :Poh: 

Hmmm. I have no confidence to translate your sentences.  :Worried: 
But it must be a great way to learn English.

-----------------------------------------------------------

̘błAނ͉lȂłB
̘błEEE is so difficult to translate Japanese to English. :Relieved: 
I would like to know the sentence in English.

It is not serious to make the wrong sentences which is used "abc, etc...."
It is no big deal to make mistakes on sentences where "abc....." is used
It's no problem to make mistakes on sentences where "abc...." is used
It's not serious to make mistakes on sentences where "abc...." is used. 
Will you translate my Japanese sentences to English sentences(or English ones)?
Do you have any friends who talk(speak) in English with you, Mac?

----------


## Elizabeth

> I don't have any friends at all who talk in English with me.
> I think I can understand their English, if some English speakers speak so slowly.
> I have been listening to English stories very well in English study before.
> I was understanding while listening to so fast English stories.
> And I was spoking a lot and faster like English speakers.
> And also I was caring the pronunciations.
> But I'm not speaking English at all recently.
> And I'm not learning English in the real world now.


I think I can understand English if it is spoken slowly.
I have listened to and understood English stories very well before in English class.
I understood natural speed English very well before (R
̉p𒮂Ă킩܂Eł܂Hj
I was speaking much more and faster than now, like English speakers.
And I was careful with my pronunciation.
But I haven't been speaking English at all recently.  :Sad:  

莩Rȓ{oƎvȂAǂĂ ԈႢ𐳂ȂĂ͂܂B
ÂAƊoĂ䂯΂悢Ǝv܂B@ ȂǂJԂKAƏɂȂߓł BƕKKvł傤B@





> ̘błAނ͉lȂłB
> ̘błEEE is so difficult to translate Japanese to English.
> I would like to know the sentence in English.


Hmmm.....Maybe "Just between you and me" 
ȂAƌƎv܂B  :Smiling:  




> It is not serious to make the wrong sentences which is used "abc, etc...."


It is no big deal to make mistakes on sentences where "abc....." is used
It's no problem to make mistakes on sentences where "abc...." is used
It's not serious to make mistakes on sentences where "abc...." is used. 
̎̋C₻̐lɂĂǂgĂ Ӗɕς͂ ܂B




> Will you translate my Japanese sentences to English sentences (or English ones)?
> Do you have any friends who talk (speak) in English with you, Mac?


Veeery good.... :Smilie:

----------


## Mac

*b*

*"speak"* = uׂvƂb̎dɏd_uꍇ B
*"talk"* = u(l)łĘb悤ȏꍇɁB
*"tell"* = uib̓ejlɓ`ƂꍇɁB
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
**

*"see"* = ̂ȂǂRɓĂB
*"look at"* = 悤ƂĂ݂AB
*"watch"* = [[ƌ߂

(observe, study, gaze at, stare at, glance at, gawk at, leer at, peek at, squint at) :Relieved: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
**

*"hear"* = iRɁjAɂB
*"listen to"* = ӂĕB
*"hear, hear of"* = ĒmB
*"ask"* = q˂B
*"listen to, obey"* = B
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
**

*"get"* = ɓ
*"gain"* = iLȂ́A߂ɂȂ́jɓ
*"obtain"* = iړÎ̂w͂ājɓ
*"acquire"* = iړÎ̂Ԃājɓ
*"earn"*  = iāj
------------------------------------------------------------------------- :Note: 

Thank you for your help, Elizabeth.

Oh, I have made a lot of mistakes. :Blush: I will remember all.

 :Note: Just between you and me, he is a king.
Doesn't it need "although"?

It is not serious to make mistakes on sentences where "abc" is used.
ABCg`̏ŊԈႢ鎖͏dł͂Ȃ B

*where (in this case)= EEE鏊ɁiŁAցjA`ꍇɂ́B*
ABCɎgꍇɊԈႢ鎖͏dł͂Ȃ B


Another difficult thing in English to me is "one".

"I lost a friend and you gained one."
"Will you translate my Japanese sentences to English ones?
"I get the book. but she burnt the one."

[A̒ɓړIH Ƃone or ones or the onegĂƂł傤H
Though I've learnt those things before, I've completely forgotten them(those ones?).

*"one"*
*Singular:*iśj
I forgot my pencils. Can I borrow one?
(one = a pencil)

*Plural:*
some (ŝ)
These are nice. Can I bought the ones?

*"it"*
*Singular:*íj
That's a nice pencil. Can I use it?
(it = the pencil)

*Plural:*
they, them(̂)
These are nice drawings. Can I bought them?

----------


## Elizabeth

> Oh, I have made a lot of mistakes.I will remember all.


I'll remember everything. 




> Just between you and me, he is a king.
> Doesn't it need "although"?


It really all depends (on) what you want to say and how you want to say it.  :Laughing:  

I won't be able to check the rest until later....but those (not those ones  :Note: ) look fine as well.

----------


## Mac

Hehe.

I'll remember everything and this sentence. (^^;;;

My post wasn't good.
(My sentence wasn't good?)

I'm going to learn about 'one" and the others later.
My dictionary is so useful. Though I've heard that a better one exist(s).
I want an electric dictionary to look up English words so quickly.
electric dictionary > electronic dictionary, so quickly > more quickly

----------


## Elizabeth

> Hehe.
> 
> I'll remember everything and this sentence. (^^;;;
> 
> My post wasn't good.
> 
> I'm going to learn about 'one" and the others later.
> My dictionary is so useful. Though I've heard that a better one exist (s).
> I want an electric (dCH j@dictionary to look up English words so (more instead of "so")quickly.


AMy post wasn't goodƂoȂłˁB

ȂĂȂɎǂl߂ẮH  :Wavey:  @

----------


## Mac

Yeah, I had no confidence in my sentence of "post wasn't good." (^^;
I want an electronic dictionary. an electric dictionary was incorrect.  :Laugh out loud: 

I'll correct my sentences. Thank you, Elizabeth.

----------


## Elizabeth

Hey, no problem. I had some questions about some of your Japanese sentences too  :Smilie: 
I'll try to get to in the next day or so. And you can try to translate this one in the meantime  :Laughing:

----------


## Elizabeth

> ݂ȂAɂ́BˑRłז܂BƂ ߂ɂȂXbhłˁB
> O̘bɖ߂Ă݂܂񂪎₳ĂB
> uQTԌɉ܂傤vƌƂɁAɉ ͂QTԈȏ͐ɂȂƂӖŌƂ́A ǂ̂悤ȕ\ɂȂ̂ł傤H  
> "See you after 2 weeks" ł̂ł傤H
> "See you after 2 weeks or later" łH
> 낵肢܂B


ɂ@HtI

Maybe "See you in two weeks, or later" but generally we try to put more resolution on the date so it isn't left this open ended. If it's around two weeks (closer to two than three), "See you in a couple weeks" or "See you sometime in the next couple weeks" is more polite. So it doesn't look like you're either putting someone off by making them wait for you or implying that they are making you wait for them.  :Cool: 

"Later" in relation to meeting someone is either now or something that has already happened after a certain defined period. ONɔނƍĉB@I met him again three years later. OR I met him again after three years. 

Let's met again after you get home from school. @wZAĂiŁj
܂܂傤B Or four days, hours, weeks after you get home. But not 'after' a set amount of time from now. Confusing enough yet ? 
 :Doubt:

----------


## akihabara

エリザベスさん、ていねいな説明ありがとうございます。
だんだんニュアンスがわかってきました。  :Wavey:

----------


## Elizabeth

łˁB@̑O̕₿ƂjAX ɂĕςĂ܂B@Htɂ͓{ŉp ̏oFB܂H

----------


## akihabara

> 英語 の出来る友達がいますか？


残念ながらいません。仕事でも英語は全く使いません。生の英語に触れるのはネット上だけです。

----------


## Elizabeth

Ht͐ɏZł܂ˁBcOȂƂɓkɂ A厩R̔]茩ȂȂĂ܂ł傤Bcɂɂs ƂǓ{̖{̔cĂȂłi 񂾂ĂHjBłƍlɔW Ȃk̏Ɍ̂ɂǂɍs炢ł傤 Hꂩ炢Oɓ{ɂƂ͏HcƖkC ͂̂܂܂ɂƌĂ܂BAV ł͂ȂʓdԂŎR̎p悭Ă܂ ͂łB
HtɂƂĂ͗K邽߂ɉpg炢 ˁB

----------


## Maciamo

Sorry to intrude your discussion but here is another common mistake made by Japanese people is :

"come to here" or "go to there" => with "here" and "there", we never use "to". So it should be "come here" and "go there".

The same goes for "home". We don't say "go to home", "come to my home", etc. but just "go home" and "come home", "leave home", etc. However we say "arrive _at_ home" and "be _at_ home" . Americans also say "arrive home" and "be home" informally.

----------


## Maciamo

> *b*
> 
> *"speak"* = uׂvƂb̎dɏd_uꍇ B
> *"talk"* = u(l)łĘb悤ȏꍇɁB
> *"tell"* = uib̓ejlɓ`ƂꍇɁB
> ...


Hi Mac !

ĂF@Japanese words with numerous English translations

----------


## Mac

I won't made those mistakes. (^-^) Maybe...
Though I have made those mistakes several times before.  :Laugh out loud: 

I want to go abroad.
I have to go there.
Hmm....You have to come here. (^^;;

Ahh... I may be going to use those. (^^;;;

I have to go home.
Why don't you come my home?

Thank you for you help, Maciamo.

----------


## Maciamo

> Why don't you come my home?


Exactly what I forgot to say ! We dont say "come to *my home*" or "go to *your home*", but "come to my house or "go to your house", because "home" already means "one's house".

----------


## Mac

Oh really??? I didn't know that.  :Laughing:  hehe

Why don't you come home?

But these are collect. :-( My friend told me like so.

Will you go to ABC's home?
Would you go to ABC's home to sell these cheeses?

I get so confused.  :Laugh out loud:  But, I'll remember that.

Thank you, Maciamo.

----------


## PaulTB

> We dont say "come to *my home*" or "go to *your home*".


Well you're right that 'we' don't say "go to your home" (just "go home"), but I'm not so sure that 'we' don't say "come to my home".

IMO "come home" can only be used when it is clear from context that it is *your* home you are talking about.

1. "Babysitter wanted to come home and keep an eye on my daughter(8yrs)." 
Looks bad to me. It could be /your/ home or the /babysitter's/ home.
2. "Babysitter wanted to come to my home and keep an eye on my daughter(8yrs)."
I'd use this sentence.
3. "Babysitter wanted to come to my house and keep an eye on my daughter(8yrs)."
Is also OK.

----------


## Elizabeth

> However we say "arrive _at_ home" and "be _at_ home" . Americans also say "arrive home" and "be home" informally.


My interest is piqued on who 'we' are as well....including Americans ? I don't think I'm ever said or heard "arrive at home" for arriving at my own home, just arrive at the house. The only case I can think where it _might_ possibly be applicable would be on an itinerary or travel schedule of some sort. Leave home (or leave the house) 9:00, Arrive at (someone else's or groups) home 9:30, etc  :Doubt:  Arriving at home may be OK if it's in contrast to arriving at other destinations but there's still something not quite right about it.  :Doubt:

----------


## Maciamo

> Why don't you come home?


I'd say : "Why don't you come to my house".




> Well you're right that 'we' don't say "go to your home" (just "go home"), but I'm not so sure that 'we' don't say "come to my home".
> 
> IMO "come home" can only be used when it is clear from context that it is your home you are talking about.
> 
> 1. "Babysitter wanted to come home and keep an eye on my daughter(8yrs)." 
> Looks bad to me. It could be /your/ home or the /babysitter's/ home.
> 2. "Babysitter wanted to come to my home and keep an eye on my daughter(8yrs)."
> I'd use this sentence.
> 3. "Babysitter wanted to come to my house and keep an eye on my daughter(8yrs)."
> Is also OK.


I'd choose no 3. "my home" sounds like Japanese English to me. Using a possessive pronoun, "house" is more suitable than "home". If it's confusing whose home it is, then say "my/your/his/her house".

----------


## Maciamo

> My interest is piqued on who 'we' are as well....including Americans ?


I mentioned that Americans said "be home" or "arrive home" instead of "be at home" or "arrive at home". However, the latter is used in British English, which includes about all varieties of English in the world (Australia, Singapore, India, half of Africa, Ireland, Jamaica...) except (North) American English.

----------


## Elizabeth

> I mentioned that Americans said "be home" or "arrive home" instead of "be at home" or "arrive at home". However, the latter is used in British English, which includes about all varieties of English in the world (Australia, Singapore, India, half of Africa, Ireland, Jamaica...) except (North) American English.


I figured that's probably what "American's also" meant in this case....just to make it clear for everyone else.  :Relieved:

----------


## Elizabeth

> I'd choose no 3. "my home" sounds like Japanese English to me. Using a possessive pronoun, "house" is more suitable than "home". If it's confusing whose home it is, then say "my/your/his/her house".


Like Paultb, I'd give a slight edge to "my home" in the case of a babysitter, private tutor/instructor or health care provider etc. "My house" looks more appropriate for anything dealing with the physical infrastructure -- a repair/installation/maintainance type situation. Needing an electrician to come to my house for the setup and wiring.  :O-jama shimasu !:

----------

